# Lima Beans?



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have heard mixed information Are lima beans okay for rattys? I make my babies steamed veggies in a bag, and I always pick the lima beans out because i am unsure if they are okay. Personally, they are the only vegetable i wont eat, haha.


----------

